# IUI drugs



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

All,

i'm about to start my first superovulation IUI in about a week time (when AF is due). i found a lot of information about getting cheap drugs for IVF on the board, but couldn't find any for IUI.

I'm with CRGH. Does any of you IUI girls investigate cheap drugs for IUI? or do people tend not to get drugs outside the clinic for IUI?

Thanks!

swallow


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, I bought my iui drugs from healthcare at home. Great service and a lot cheaper than the clinic.

My drugs were menopur, pregnyl and cyclogest. 

Good luck x


----------

